# dunskin and silver buckskin



## supaspot

would you all share pics of your dunskins and silver buckskins , unclipped if possible , I would really like to see foals colours .. I would like to learn to recognise them as babies


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures

This mare is all three, she is a silver dunskin, lab tested homozygous black too.

EJH Sparkling Bucks, our favorite Buckeroo grandaughter







Her 2011 filly, silver buckskin

HMM Buck O Perfection (excuse the furry picture)






Another of our silver buckskin Buckeroo grandaughters,

Todwils Happy Daze






Third silver buckskin Buckeroo grandaughter,

HMM Buckeroos Lady Sensation (pictured at a week old and as a yearling)


----------



## Jill

Our silver buckskin dun mare with dapples, *Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet* (a/k/a Maddie):
















and surprisingly colored foal picture:


----------



## Jill

Silver buckskin mare, Harrell's *Flirting With Perfection* (a/k/a Flirt) -- note her color as it evolved:


----------



## Jill

Silver smutty buckskin homebred mare, *WFM's Echos of Perfection* (a/k/a Piper):


----------



## Jill

Classic buckskin with dun, *WFM's Big City Cover Girl* (a/k/a "Cover Girl")... one of my hardcore favorites:



















Cover Girl has a bold dorsal down her back. Her dam is sired by a buckskin pinto who I think carries dun, but his dun pinto markings are strategically placed to make it so very hard to tell! CG has a bold dorsal and so do her silblings (who are buckskin and perlino). I do think my perlino pinto mare, Double, carries dun but with the pinto markings upon her head only, visually, it is so very hard to tell!


----------



## chandab

I have one silver buckskin, although not tested we think he is a silver smokey brown (cream and silver on seal brown), instead of classic silver buckskin.

You'll have to excuse the odd angle, its hard to take decent pics by yourself.




I didn't have him as a foal, so no baby pics, but the foal pic on his registration papers he looked more or less gray (which is what he was registered as).


----------



## supaspot

thankyou all so much for posting your fabulous babies , they really are beauties



but theyre all so different Im none the wiser and still couldnt tell a silver buckskin from a dunskin but it will give me reason to keep looking at them


----------



## chandab

This mare is a silver bay dun:

As a foal:




As an Adult:




She tested: EE, Aa, no cream, I didn't test silver (her size is silver appy and her dam buckskin dun).

I have pics somewhere that show her dorsal and leg bars, they are not very dark, and I'm thinking its the silver lightening her dun markings.

[We had initially registered her as palomino, but after posting pics and more, many said she was silver bay, so I had her tested, and she is.]


----------



## Beth G

Jill said:


> Silver buckskin mare, Harrell's *Flirting With Perfection* (a/k/a Flirt) -- note her color as it evolved:


Ooh la la



She's beautiful!!


----------



## supaspot

there are a lot of different shades .. I guess thats because there are different shades of bay


----------



## Jill

Beth G said:


> Ooh la la
> 
> 
> 
> She's beautiful!!


Thank you





Remember dun skin vs. silver buckskin... you can have a buckskin with dun factor, a silver buckskin with dun factor. It's not necessarily two DIFFERENT colors but whether or not the horse carries dun in addition to the base color. Look for the dun factor. Dorsal, shoulder bars, leg stripes, etc. That is how you tell if the horse is dun, and again, that dun is "on top of" whatever other color the horse happens to be


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis

Im not exactly sure WHAT color hawk is i was told when we got him silver buckskin BUT then hes changed ALOT so were thinking champagne???

This was him right after he was shaved this spring






2010











2009


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures

He is certainly glowing with good health now compared to the first picture. I can't tell for certain but from what I can see in the pictures he is missing some of the markers of champagne. His eye color doesn't look like champagne and his skin lacks the right pigmentation (again, not positive since I can't see well in the pictures) Did he have a champagne parent?


----------



## Jill

Jill said:


>


I just want to point out that my mares above, Flirt in the front and Maddie in the back, Flirt does NOT carry dun and Maddie DOES carry dun. So one is silver buckskin, the other is silver buckskin dun. Can't tell from this picture as their colors are nearly identical but when you look close at Maddie, you see her dorsal, faint shoulder bars, faint leg stripes... So remember when it comes to DUN, it can be in addition to any base color and you look for DUN FACTOR not body or mane / tail color as your confirmation.


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis

reign HE has one brown eye one blue eye and the very first picture was from THIS spring right after he had gooten shaved so he looks bad lol the others are older

Heres a resent pic of him He has one Dapple chestnut and a palomino parent


----------



## Jill

I want to add a picture of a BAY dun pony we own. He really demostrates dun factor galore. Bold dorsal, leg stripes, shoulder bars, cobwebbing, darker head, ears edged...


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis

nice!


----------



## chandab

Jill said:


> I want to add a picture of a BAY dun pony we own. He really demostrates dun factor galore. Bold dorsal, leg stripes, shoulder bars, cobwebbing, darker head, ears edged...


Very nice. who is this? I don't recogonize him.


----------



## ohmt

Hawks eye-your boy is silver buckskin, no champagne. His sire must have actually been a silver bay because he had to receive the black gene from him. Beautiful horses everyone!


----------



## Jill

chandab said:


> Very nice. who is this? I don't recogonize him.


That's Sundance. He's about 11hh. We got him in 1999 as a foal to keep our first mini, Eclipse, company. No one told me how we would soon want more minis and Eclise would have plenty of company


----------



## Hawks_Eye_Minis

This is hawks sire go all the way down to Reeses Mr Lucky Hawk his breeder is a member here also!

http://sunriseminiatures.homestead.com/Stallions.html


----------



## chandab

Jill said:


> That's Sundance. He's about 11hh. We got him in 1999 as a foal to keep our first mini, Eclipse, company. No one told me how we would soon want more minis and Eclise would have plenty of company


He's a handsome boy. And, yes, he does have lots of company.


----------



## hobbyhorse23

I've got a few pictures of my silver buckskin Turbo as a baby. Here he is newly born and still wet, presumably making his mane look darker.






Half-clipped as a weanling- Turbo clips out a light silvery white and note the yellow tips to his mane and tail hair:






Here's him clipped as a yearling stallion. Note the dark ashy/silver lower legs and the white over- and under-layers to his mane.






And then as a three year old, learning to drive. I've clipped off the white layer of his mane for halter showing but his tail has darkened naturally and his legs turn a rich dark chocolate once the hair grows out a bit.






He looks closer to buckskin in the winter as he gets more yellow tones in his coat, but once you clip him he's practically white in the spring.

Leia


----------



## supaspot

great pics



Thanks !


----------



## Quester

Wow, this is almost an impossible question to ask. A silver buckskin, dunskin and buckskin can all look exactly the same as a foal. So there really wouldn't be an exact science to "recognizing" one as a foal. You would be best to know the genetics of the parents and what they may possibly throw or when in doubt, you test. A silver buckskin can be born with an all white tail or mostly white tail as can a buckskin or a dunskin. They can all be born with dorsals and leg bars...clipping might help to determine what a dorsal looks like under the baby fuzz but then, you still run into the problem if it is a real dorsal or countershaded dorsal. The number one rule to color genetics is they are never exact and there is always exception. There are some factors that tend to stay PRETTY true but not always. I have seen buckskins, genetically tested to NOT carry a dun gene have VERY good dun factor type marks. I have a positive tested dunskin MFT filly who shows no dun factor at all she is so light, the only way I could be sure was to test. And as you have seen with some of the photos posted, there is always an exception, for instance, the filly born that looks exactly like a silver bay but has shed out to be a silver buckskin so who would have thunk...? I am a big believer in testing, other wise the best you can do is a good guess until that foal sheds off some...but as far as the learning to decipher...anything involving cream or silver on a any base makes a lot of things confusing lol such as diluted marks or false marks etc. If you know your sire or dam carries silver and the foal has a lot of white with chocolatey points then you can guess most likely silver buckskin. If you are suspecting dunskin but neither parent carries dun, then not a dunskin. If you do have a parent that carries dun, sometimes you get a buckskin baby with very loud dun factor, sometimes barely any that is more visible after clipping or the first shed, sometimes the dun factor is so diluted by the cream gene it is never really visible. Aren't color genetics awesome!? Love them.


----------



## Norah

Pretty horses , !



Jill said:


> Our silver buckskin dun mare with dapples, *Wee Equine Acres Dun Sweet* (a/k/a Maddie):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and surprisingly colored foal picture:


----------



## Jill

Thank you



Maddie's a good girl


----------



## crazyponies

this is our silver buckskin mare

we also have a silver buckskin pinto with dorsal stripe gelding


----------

